# Zeigt her eure Defekte Hardware



## alf3181 (23. Februar 2010)

So da mann ja immer wieder mal an PC´s bastelt und dabei schöne lustige Bilder machen kann dachet ich mir das, dass auch mal ein lustiges Thema fürn ein PC Forum sei.
Also wen ihr Hardware Probelem habt und der Fehler schön zu Fotografieren ist kann mann hier den Fehler beschreiben und die Bilder mit der Ursache dazu hier Posten.


So ein Kleiner Anfang.
CPU Lüfter dreht immer hoch und PC geht manchmal nicht an.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Denke da hat jemand vergessen zu Putzen ^^
Also schön Sauber Gemacht neue WLP drauf und dann mal den Kühler wieder runter genommen.
Na ja wenigsten brauchte mann nicht so viel neue WLP auftragen, aber ob das so richtig ist?
Also etwas mehr WLP genommen.
Danach wollte der immer noch nicht richtig, also Board ansehn.
Die Markierten Elkos sind alle aufgeblassen gewesen, also neues Board und schick ist


----------



## hempsmoker (23. Februar 2010)

Binde die Bilder doch lieber in den Post ein. Nicht jeder hat Lust zu warten, bis die Dinger dann auch bei ImageShach endlich angezeigt werden . 
Ich selbst kann leider mit keinen Bildern dienen, bei mir ist bis jetzt noch nie was kaputt gegangen.


----------



## alf3181 (23. Februar 2010)

Bitte schön und THX


----------



## CrashStyle (23. Februar 2010)

Bitte lade die Bilder im Forum hoch!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20287-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

Ui, hier mach ich auch mit^^
Ich geh nicht auf alle Mainboards ein, nur auf die 2 markantesten 

Meine Sammlung als ganzes, alle Mainbaords sind aber nicht defekt - die Pentium 2-400er laufen noch 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes das MSI KT4A-V, iwie hat jemand es geschafft den Sockel zu entfernen ohne die Kontakte dabei auch nur zu verbiegen 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als nächstes das ECS Elitegroup K7VMM, das mir aufgefallen war, weil es auf einmal verbrannt roch. PC-aufgemacht und gesehen- aha LED leuchtet..... Moooment, das Ding hat doch gar keine LED.... der glüht ja 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja das wars im großen und ganzen 
Bin stolz auf meine Sammlung.


----------



## alf3181 (23. Februar 2010)

Der Sockel ist nice
Sag ist da nicht noch ne 3DFX Karte bei?, die kanst doch noch als Grafikbeschleuniger einbauen, 
aber immer den neusten Treiber nehm.


----------



## GxGamer (23. Februar 2010)

alf3181 schrieb:


> Der Sockel ist nice
> Sag ist da nicht noch ne 3DFX Karte bei?, die kanst doch noch als Grafikbeschleuniger einbauen,
> aber immer den neusten Treiber nehm.



2x Voodoo 3 mit 32 MB
2x Voodoo 1 (nur 1 mal Verbindungskabel)
1x Voodoo Rush

Jetzt bau ich mir nen Nostalgie-Spielerechner...
Och nöö, hab ja schon 2 im Keller..
(486er mit win3.11 und  nen P3-500 mit Geforce2 und Win98)


----------



## Ahab (23. Februar 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> Bin stolz auf meine Sammlung.



Kannste auch sein! Sieht echt cool aus! 

Ich hab bis jetzt noch nicht so viel Hardware geschrottet. 1-2 Netzteile, eine 7600GT und mein jüngst verstorbenes M2N32 WS Pro von Asus. Fotografierbares gab es dabei aber nicht zu sehen...


----------



## Masterwana (23. Februar 2010)

GxGamer schrieb:


> PC-aufgemacht und gesehen- aha LED leuchtet..... Moooment, das Ding hat doch gar keine LED.... der glüht ja



Sehr geil!!!


----------



## MKay (25. Februar 2010)

Ok, ein Pentium 2er, ka ob der noch läuft oder ned(Den armen pentium hab ich mit holzbrett gequält ) Mein 286 läuft noch ( links)
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/mkay-albums-tetraeder-pc-2592-picture35946-pict0025.jpg
Glaub, win 3.11 aber sogenau weiß das niemand (der erkennt keine maus)


----------



## Jan565 (25. Februar 2010)

Diese Alten nostalgischen Rechner. Einfach nur genial. Leider ist das älteste was ich besitze der Pocket PC Commodore C64 2. Habe nur die Taste sonst nichts. Und die älteste Konsole Atari 2600 von 1976?. 

Aber aus diesen Zeitepochen besitze ich leider nichts außer ein Socket A und Socket 478. 

@ GxGamer 

hol die doch noch ein NT und eine HDD. Das NT so verlängern das du jedes Board ansteuern kannst und die HDD so das du die über alle verweden kannst und schon hast du einen "kleinen" Wandrechner den man auch noch ein wenig als Heizung verwenden kann.


----------



## MKay (25. Februar 2010)

ahja: von 1998: AMD 462


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Endlich mal eine richtig gute Idee für einen Tapetenwechsel 
... nur wo bekomme ich soo viieele Mainboards her


----------



## AMD64X2-User (25. Februar 2010)

Ebay!!


----------



## Burkuntu (25. Februar 2010)

Ok 
... fehlt dann nur noch eine Schaufensterscheibe, damit die schönen Stücke nicht einstauben


----------

